# Carpet Installers not wanted?



## sam floor (Apr 28, 2011)

I read this forum for a long time before I joined. I see why there are few carpet and vinyl installers here. Every time one posts, some GCs bash them. Their only purpose in posting seeme to be derogatory statements. These GCs have probably never installed any type of flooring in their life. On most pro forums their bashing would not be allowed. I am surprised that it is allowed here. I don't understand why non-flooring contractors are allowed on the flooring thread anyway. Do you not want carpet/vinyl installers here?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

As a contractor, of course you're welcome.

If you feel there are inappropriate comments, report the post. There is a small flag icon under each user's avatar. Click that and let the mods handle it. 

There are no personal attacks allowed here.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I got a fever and the only cure is more carpet installers!........its all good brother u have to be thick skinned here! I do carpet as well as all types of flooring!.......thumbsup!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a resilient installer and I'm here....


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Rusty Baker, Precision and several others have been here a long time, and have been the source of many valuable posts.

You got involved in "Carpet installers...please", and took things too personally. Carpet guys do beat up the walls and the floors on occasion, some of which is unavoidable.

And I for one do not understand why so many, carpenters and carpet layers both, insist on wood base being installed prior to the carpet. I know it give a nice object to tuck under, but as you point out, it does result in some needless damage.

Don't view us so negatively, give us a chance and maybe you can help both trades


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

The "hack" comment does get old. Not much worse name to call an installer.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Very few people have entered into this forum without some form of scrutiny. Think of it as friendly hazing. If anyone says something stupid, they will get called out on it. Think of it as vet-ing.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Had you attended an Institution of Higher Learning. Been a Pledge to a Fraternity... You would NOT ever question who we are and WHY we do what we do.

WELCOME to ContractorTalk.Com


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mastic + Baseboard + DUMB ASSED $8.00 an hour good for nuthin' laborer, equals "A malingering bad taste in ones mouth".


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

NO ONE LIKES ME ! ? ILL BEAT YOU UP WITH A ROLL OF 7/16 10 LB. ROLL OF HIGH END RESIDENTIAL PAD.. HAHAHAHAHA !! 

WELCOME TO THIS FORUM.. I JUST WALKED INTO THIS FORUM ALSO, but me , i kicked in the big door, i am a proud flooring guy and will not let anyone tell me any diffrent. dont these guys put you down.. lol ! :thumbup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I got no problem with carpet guys, all I wish for you is to step up and make more money by getting into hard surface flooring like hardwood, stone etc.
Said that, I know a few carpet guys install nothing but wools and making more.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe a round of "kum ba yah" would make everyone happy? 

As far as I can see, no matter what situation, no one gets a free ride. You get a rude awakening coming into this world, you earn your merit badges and you need to prove to a customer/client/employer that you have what it takes to have them pay you money out of their pocket. 

I'm sorry but there are no fluffy pillows to sit on.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am the guy Astor is talking about , making more money !.. hahaha ! 
Im an overall installer and master of all !!!


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

DIYers do almost all the wood and ceramic here. Not really enough money in it to mess with anymore. With the IVC vinyls, they are doing a lot of their own vinyl, too.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I do it al and actuall laid carpet fulltime for a year. That is a job that should be paid better in my opinion.
But i do see my fair share of installers that have no respect for the other trades. There are some that take no responsibilty for bunging up baseboard and scratching stuff up. But there are times when scratches are unaviodable.

But laying rug is no joke, it takes years for an installer to become great. It took me three years to seam worth a damn. 

My hats off to rug installers that do it respectfully day in and out!!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

why.. thank you Tim. hehe ! 
carpet installation IS one of the hardest thing to learn, that is right.
ive done commercial carpet installations with borders and inlaids. its hard , but fun.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I enjoy laying carpet everyso often, I have a builder that has me install his new homes which is about 5 a year. I like camping out for a week doin tile, carpet and vinyl in one house start to finish, The paycheck is nice too.

My last carpet job had 3 21' long seams


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

TIM tomorrow i will install caroet in a clairon hotel basement , commercial grade carpet, 4 , 39 foot long seams... yea ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

The last time i did any seams that long was right after I started. They gave me the job for some reason, I was working by myself and didnt have the skills to be doing what i was doing....ended up buying 3 grand worth of carpet and labor to have it replaced, oops, live and learn and get it right the next time LOL


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I think Astor meant woven carpet like wiltons and velvets with some natural fiber floors thrown in. Thats where the big bucks are in fuzzy stuff. Not necessarily all made from wool.

I see lots of DIY stuff going on, but do they look pretty? Prolly to them it does.


----------

